# Ringneck doves babies die in the nest!



## doveboi (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello, I just recently started breeding ring neck doves. I have 8 pairs of doves. One of the pair's babies always die when they reach 2-3 weeks old. This has happen three times already. I am still confuse to what the problem may be. Is it the feed that I'm feeding them or is it the pair itself that are bad breeders? Sometimes the other breeders babies die too but not as much as that one pair. If anyone has this problem please let me know what you did? Is it the food that may be killing the babies or something else? I'm feeding them wild bird seeds! Thanks!


----------



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

Thats why. THe cant have an all seed diet. They need grain and corn and stuff.

I'm sure another member will come on and say more ,as I dont own ring neck doves ,but wild bird seed will not do it at all one bit.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If it's just the one pair's young, then it is possible that one or both parents is actually carrying an illness or organisms which could cause illness which is not evident, and transmitting it to the babies whose immune systems will not have been geared up properly yet. It certainly can happen with pigeons, so it may also be a possibility for doves.

That may not necessarily be it, but it sounds kinda suspicious. Maybe get fresh dropping samples from the parents tested for common conditions (like an overload of canker-causing organisms, or hostile bacteria). Vet will know what tests to carry out. At least you'll know if they have a clean bill of health.

John


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Its also better to get a dove-specialty seed mix instead of just wild bird seed, and if your bird will take it ( mine had been very picky with what he ate ), feed him fruits too. Mine had loved banana a whole bunch, and tiny pieces of bread. Corn is also a good veggie to feed them, but kernals might be too big so you'd have to grind it up some.


----------

